# ariens 924024 score!



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just picked this monster up for 35 bucks. owner was asking 100 for it i paid 35 for it. had a "destroyed gearbox" it only needs a gearbox input shaft bearing and a new fuel line


----------



## SHVLHEAD (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice pick-up 43128! She'll chew up the snow allright!!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Score!...I used the same model last year. Added a 10hp engine, impeller seal, and Chute upgrade. Threw it High and Far, even the Heavy Wet Stuff We got Last Storm. How's the RH Axle Bearing? Those tend to go before the other side that has the Grease Fitting.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

$35 !! Score is right. Nice to see another 32" saved from the junk pile. :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Good Score!...I used the same model last year. Added a 10hp engine, impeller seal, and Chute upgrade. Threw it High and Far, even the Heavy Wet Stuff We got Last Storm. How's the RH Axle Bearing? Those tend to go before the other side that has the Grease Fitting.


yea i would make an impeller kit for these. they really improve the performance .


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

honestly ive been tied up with customers blowers so i havent had much time to dig into it yet or even check the forum, but it seemed ok when i picked it up. its getting all new bearings in the blower end. jackmels how do you get the impeller off the shaft? do you need a shop press?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Why do you want to remove the impeller?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

To Remove the Impeller Shaft from the gearbox, There is a Threaded Sleeve with Grooves Screwed into the Back of the Gearbox. You Can Use a Chisel or other implement to loosen it, and it will slide down the impeller shaft. On the front of the gearbox, there is a Dust Cap. Remove that, and there is a Bolt that holds the shaft in.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Here's the breakdown...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like you scored one there, well done.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sweet impeller can stay on then! makes my life so much easier. is the dust cap a sacrificial single use part?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Carefully use a 90 degree Pick, or it's Equivalent. You should be able to Reuse it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

finally got a chance to put her back together, i had to find another gearbox housing in my junk pile to replace the cracked one(didnt notice the crack at first). believe it or not gears were still somehow perfectly fine even after the bearings grenaded and the gearbox cracked. all thats left is a carb rebuild and fuel line replacement


----------

